# Marquette Bud Freeze Damages



## RedSun (Apr 10, 2016)

Is Marquette known for early bud out? I've seen quite some damages with the Marquette vines. I know this winter is strange. But certainly it can happen again. The Concord is still dormant, no bud swell yet.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes they can break early from what I have seen in the past. Nothing of note this year.

I usually wait and prune them later than the rest.


----------



## RedSun (Apr 11, 2016)

How about other similar red wine grapes, like Petite Pearl, and others? Some mentioned Marquette early budout, but I did not pay attention. 

How late can you delay the pruning? 
Thanks.



drumlinridgewinery said:


> Yes they can break early from what I have seen in the past. Nothing of note this year.
> 
> I usually wait and prune them later than the rest.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2016)

I have Marquette, Corot Noir and Noiret growing. Marquette breaks bud 7-10 days earlier than the others. Marquette makes a superior wine but it is always getting hit with a late (killing) frost most of the time in my area.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2016)

Early budbreak is definitely one of the worst problems with Marquette. They begin to grow early and then a late frost can raise heck with them. A friend had his entire Marquette crop in his commercial vineyard wiped out last year. 
Not sure about any of the Plocher varieties for early budbreak.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry Been busy with spring,, I prune most vines at the middle to end of March here in Wisconsin and wait until now or a week ago to do my Marquette, It seems to help. I believe it stuns them for a week or 2 longer and pushes bud break back. I have no real evidence on this myself except that since I have done this I have gotten a crop. 
I do not have petite pearl myself yet so I can not talk about it.


----------



## GreginND (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, that makes sense.

Apical dominance can be your friend here. Buds start to wake up first at the ends of the canes keeping buds closer to the trunk/cordon dormant longer. Pruning later would be a benefit for Marquette. You can probably get a couple of weeks of dormancy this way.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 14, 2016)

+1 Since I only have ~35 vines and ~25% are Marquette I wait until they start to really break bud as once they get a hair cut it seems like they wake up and say wow, its Spring and time to grow! 

Sometimes it buys me enough time but often it seems not enough as far as the Marquette goes anyways. We have been above freezing the whole week (low temps). Saturday a front moves through with some rain/snow in the forecast.


----------



## RedSun (Apr 14, 2016)

After checking my Marquette vines, some of the buds, particularly the lowe bud(s) is still good. Some blessing here.


----------



## HillPeople (Apr 14, 2016)

Pruned all of the Marquettes on March 30th.
As of today they are still sleeping 4/14
Nights still below freezing up here in the mountains of NH


----------

